# Model Engineering By Henry Greenly



## Tin Falcon (Oct 13, 2007)

Went to the Time of harvest show at Rough and tumble today bought this book. Model Engineering http://www.lindsaybks.com/bks8/modeng/index.html
By Henry Greenly
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henry_Greenly
from www.nbbooks.com
lots of neat info .
Tin


----------



## Airhead (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Tin,  I've been thinking of buying that book myself, but haven't pulled
the trigger yet.  It covers so much I wonder how much detail it can go into
on any one thing.  Seems like it might gloss over a lot.  I'd like to hear
your opiniion of it once you have some time to spend with it.

Thankds,

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 14, 2007)

Rick: 

  I have not had a chance to realy read the book yet but have scanned through several times. 
It is my understanding that it is a compilation of early articles written for Model engineering magazine. 
1) the original copyright  is 1915
2) it is from the UK perspective. 
so some of the info on tools and practices, materials is obsolete or outdated. 
3) Some of the subject are short for instance it mentions model steam hammers there is a sectional drawing and a page or so of commentary. 
4) The book is fairly large for the money about an inch thick over 400 pages.
5) It does go into detail on  general subjects as far as steam engine design
    a) cyinders
     b) valves 
     c) eccentrics and staps 
     d) reversing gears 
     e) cranks
      f) bearing blocks 
6 Boiler design
     Valves gages pumps etc.

there is about 150 pages on just engine and boiler info. a lot of detail there . 
There is a chapter on building an electric locomotive from scratch ,including making the motor and armature winding. 
this book also includes a fair amount on bench work filing soldering etc. something not mentioned a lot in modern stuff. do not expect to learn how to run a lathe mill or shaper from this book. the lathe in this book is a lot different from modern ones. There are some useful sketches of set ups helpful to the model engineer. 
All in all IMHO I think the book is worth the money .
Like any other book it is only worth it if you read the book and apply the knowledge or you just plain enjoy the time spent reading. It is also valuable as a reference for the detailed drawings if steam fittings etc. 
Tin


----------



## Airhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply Tin.  Looks like it's time for me to pull my thumb out and make an order.  Now where did I put that catalog...?:?

Rick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 5, 2007)

I picked up a copy of Haslicks metal working at rough and tumble this summer.right now I am collecting digital books less expensive and take up less room I just need to make sure I back up the thumb drive. 
Tin


----------



## Orrin (Dec 11, 2007)

I recently bought a copy of Greenly's book off ABE:

http://www.abebooks.com/

The price was much lower than what Lindsay charges for it. When it arrived I was pleased to discover it was brand-new. (Most books on ABE are used.)

I wish I had discovered Greenly's book a dozen years ago. It is one of the best model engineering books in my collection. 

Best regards, 

Orrin


----------



## myford7 (Mar 26, 2008)

HI, I was very interested to see this post. A copy of Greenly's book has been in our family since 1916. It was given to my father (by his brother) while serving in the the Royal Navy.
This book more than anything else, set me on a career in the engineering profession, and is a prized possession.
Much the worse for wear , it is missing a few pages from which my father built the locomotive described.
Yes it is a very old , general look at the amateur's workshop ,but more than anyone Mr. Greenly showed what ws possible with simple tools.
As a professional he also designed several of the small gauge locomotives such those for the Ravensglass and Eskdale, and Romney Hythe and Dymchurch Railways.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Mar 27, 2008)

Davyboy  said:
			
		

> A pretty cool book is the 507 Mechanical Movements. For only 6 bucks, a wealth of Rube Goldberg type of gear trains and mechanisms.


That is one very neat book ! You can stare at those contraptions for hours and wonder how the heck they came up with those ! Amazing what those early inventors came up with to do the things they needed done :bow: Some very odd and kooky things !

Mike


----------



## compound driver 2 (Mar 27, 2008)

HI
If you eer get the chance to ride behind one of the Romney Hythe and Dymchurch Railways engines youl get an idea of what a great steam engineer he was. His engines steam as freely as a full size engine. 

Cheers Kevin


----------

